# Possible switch from Nikon



## jdh313 (Sep 6, 2014)

So to make a long story short I've been having issues w/ Nikon and MAY be selling my gear and switching to another brand (Pentax or Canon). Which Pentax would be the closest in quality to the D7000 I have now? 
Anything else I should know if I decide to make the jump? I will continue my own research and keep this updated.


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2014)

What kind of issues have you been having with the D7000?


----------



## jdh313 (Sep 6, 2014)

Customer support has been terrible w/ my one lens.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 6, 2014)

jdh313 said:


> Customer support has been terrible w/ my one lens.



Maybe buying from a better retailer would help.


----------



## jdh313 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm going through Nikon support. 
And I bought from B&H. Not sure how it can get better...


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 6, 2014)

is this your 18-55 non VR lens, or the Tamron that you are having support issues with ?
What is the problem, what have they done, etc.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 6, 2014)

Buy from an actual, local retailer. A store that gives a s*** about actual,real,local people. If you've had a problem with a product you bought, the retailer is the one that handles warranty issues, not the Japan-based manufacturer. But if you cannot get satisfaction from B&H Photo, that might tell you something about the customer service they are providing. Or....the issue might be unrealistic expectations on your part. A lot of buyers expect unrealistic things from camera gear, and end up returning multiple copies of lenses that are "soft". http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2008/12/this-lens-is-soft-and-other-myths. 

Your post really does not provide any real information for a forum-based discussion. Good luck doing a brand switch over a *bad item* though! Having worked in retail photo equipment sales, I have a few ideas about what might be going on here. I've seen the idea put for that one bad item means one needs to change brands. because, you know, the "other brand" will be flawless. Perfect in every way. Consumer behavior studies shed light on this behavior.


----------



## Overread (Sep 6, 2014)

Thoughts:

1) Sometimes you have to play the "supervisor" card and talk to someone who isn't just pushing buttons through a pre-designed menu for customer support (as if oft the case with bigger companies and support on offer).

2) What are the exact problems you've been having with your lens (others might have had similar and have some solutions or ideas you can follow through).

3) Switching brands isn't a threat to anyone when you're dealing with big business - all you'll do is sell up and lose out in the cost to change brands. So consider all the options (worsted comes to the worst you could always just get a totally new copy of thel ens you're having trouble with).


----------



## jdh313 (Sep 6, 2014)

Astro:
It's actually secret option letter C lol, Nikon's 50mm f/1.8D lens.  Every photo I take where the aperture isn't wide open causes a huge purple spot in the center of the image, rendering them useless.  I've gone through support since May now, sent it in a first time, they sent it back saying it was normal and I should just buy a better lens.  Well upon calling up again and speaking to a manager, they had me send in more samples and the lens again.  They admitted there was an issue, had me send it in, but I got it back saying nothing was done.  I've now called up again, and I have to send more samples. 
Derrel--Maybe before making assumptions about me, you should have waited to see my reply.  If the lens were a bit soft or distorted, I wouldn't be sending it back.  Plus, I live in Central Jersey, so the NYC Stores are some of my closest.  I skipped over the issue, as that wasn't what my post is about.  I'm simply curious over what Pentax would be comparable to my D7000, not to bash Nikon or receive help.
Overread, thank you for the advice, I have spoken to multiple supervisors through Nikon, and I keep getting more reasons for the issue, but half of them don't make sense or agree.  Also, switching isn't meant as a threat, but while now the lens wasn't very expensive, I'm afraid that if down the road I'm gonna have an issue w/ a more expensive lens and then REALLY be out some money.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 6, 2014)

Is this for all shots only on the 50/1.8D?
or long exposures say greater than 20 seconds ??

I had a "duh" moment when I started doing long exposures - this was just a 6 second exposure.  But light was behind me (going into the uncovered viewfinder). f/5.6  35mm



This is from light leaking in from the viewfinder during a long exposure and getting to the sensor.
if you are getting something like this *all the time* then I think there is a Leak which lets light get to the sensor somewhere.


----------



## jdh313 (Sep 6, 2014)

Every shot, long, short, bright, dull, everything in between.  And I always keep my eye to the shutter and have no issue with any other lens
THANKS!


----------



## jdh313 (Sep 6, 2014)

Here's one sample photo of the issue.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 6, 2014)

filter?
fungus inside the lens ?


----------



## jdh313 (Sep 6, 2014)

No filter, lens isn't even 9 months old.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 6, 2014)

well that just stinks.
It must be the lens ..

If you were close we could A/B d7000 - 50/1.8Ds with you to see what's different.

I really like the 50/1.8D lens and haven't had the issues that you have had, and I bought mine used.


----------



## jdh313 (Sep 6, 2014)

I've tested it on a d40 as well and have the same issue, so it must be the lens.  I'm still getting some sample images together (for the third time).  Thanks for all of the help!
So back to Pentax...if I were to switch would the K50 or K5II be closer to my D7000?


----------



## AceCo55 (Sep 7, 2014)

Maybe something to consider ... based on my experience.
I started off with Pentax cameras and Sigma lenses. Very happy with the cameras.

What killed it for me was the lack of availability of Pentax mounts for the latest lenses.
I concentrate on sports photography, and I think I had to wait well over 12 months for a Sigma 70-200 with a Pentax mount.
Killed me watching what nikon and canon users could buy and use.

I also wanted a faster long lens,so the two issues took me away from Pentax to Nikon.
You may have different set of circumstances that negate everything I have said.

I wish you well - that lens is not working correctly and I feel you are entitled to a new replacement one.
Keep at them and escalate ... escalate.


----------

